# 1st fire and secondary burn



## bruce56bb (Oct 11, 2006)

it got down into the 30s (finally) last night and i couldn't take it anymore. i just had to fire it up.
first pic is a load of locust (or coffeebean?) as it gets up to temp. 2nd pic is of the secondary burn tubes.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 11, 2006)

nice pictures what model stove is that

thanks
Jason


----------



## bruce56bb (Oct 11, 2006)

earth stove 2800ht.


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Bruce,

I just purchased an older Catalytic version of this stove ( i think) BV4000c

how do you like it?

does the blower work well?

Is your door solid brass?

mine is heavy as heck, wife wants to paint it black, but I hate to paint brass!


----------



## DonCT (Nov 6, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, I'm diggin the secondary burn!!


----------



## bruce56bb (Nov 6, 2006)

ozarkjeep said:
			
		

> Hey Bruce,
> 
> I just purchased an older Catalytic version of this stove ( i think) BV4000c
> 
> ...



ozark, i have been very happy with the insert so far.my only dislike is the noise of the 4 fans when it is cranked up.
not sure about the door being solid but i love the looks of it.


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the feedback Bruce,

do you have anymore photos of your stove?

its NON catalytic right?

so it has the re-burner style air tubes up top?

is that the picture we are seeing?


----------



## bruce56bb (Nov 6, 2006)

ozarkjeep said:
			
		

> thanks for the feedback Bruce,
> 
> do you have anymore photos of your stove?
> 
> ...


ozark, i don't have many photos of the stove except the one in my avatar.
yes, it's the non-cat and it does have the secondary burn tubes in the top.


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 7, 2006)

AAHHHHHHHHHH Heat. Very nice


----------



## Roospike (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah BrucE' , Ya Gots to FIRE IT UP  finally.
I'll have to remember to send some more north COLD AIR down your way , you know .....In payment for all the tornadoes ya send up my way.
;-)


----------

